# How do I controll the algae?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

My 75 gallon planted tank has been set up for around 3 weeks. I have a layer of mineralized soil under my aquasoil. My lights produce 130 watts and I have been using fluorish excel for co2.

In the past week thread algae and brown algae have begun to take over my tank. What steps should I be taking to get rid of this? Do they pose any danger to my plants? If not should I just let the plants take their natural course and eventually out compete the algae.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Strap on some DIY CO2... make it a giant batch. 75 gal is a lot. That or go compressed if you've got the money around.

What are you using for fertilizers?

Aquasoil shouldn't need mineralized soil underneath it; AAS is loaded with nutrients, and probably wouldn't do a great job of capping it. I'd throw a fine dusting of it underneath at most.

-Philosophos


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Knotty Bitz,

I agree with what Philosophos suggested, CO2 will help your plants out compete the algae. Also how long is your lighting period. When I start up a new aquarium I usually start with about six hours or less per day. If you are running your lights longer than than you may want to consider cutting back.

I would also suggest testing your aquarium for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. Since your tank is recently started, chances are you are going through the nitrogen cycle. Algae seems to thrive on ammonial and nitrite nitrogen while plants prefer nitrate nitrogen. If you find levels of ammonia or nitrite in your tank, water changes, maybe 40% twice a week, will help reduce the levels and the food available to the algae. Eventually the ammonia and nitrite levels will drop to zero "0" and the easy food for algae to eat will be minimized. If algae persists after your ammonia and nitrite levels drop, then I start looking at my nutrient levels (K, N, P) and the lighting period .


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

How long are your lights on daily? Lights on too long = algae


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

My lights are on for 7 hours and I think I will dial it back even more. I don't think ammonia is to high because I have cpd's and zebra loaches, but I have been doing water changes every other day.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Is the tank already planted with a good number of fast growing plants?


----------



## bpmox (Jan 6, 2007)

Avi said:


> Is the tank already planted with a good number of fast growing plants?


This. You have algae because you don't have enough plants to absorb the available nutrients. Add more plants, you can start to remove them as the water clears.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

you can do daily water change to dilute the high amount of nutrients and up your excel dose.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I plan on getting a compressed co2 system. Will the algae have any negative impacts besides looking ugly?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Knotty Bitz,

Beside looking badly, algae can smother plants keeping light from the leaves. Also, if the algae were to all die suddenly, the decomposing algae could drop the oxygen level in you tank to critical levels.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Aug 21, 2009)

ngb2322 said:


> How long are your lights on daily? Lights on too long = algae


I'm curious how one is to go about finding the right photoperiod to avoid algae. I have a 10g running with 2 x 26w spiral CF and 2 2 liters of DIY co2 with an internal mist reactor, but even with 8 hours a day lighting (4 on, 1 off, 4 on) I was/am having issues with green hair algae.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

SvenBoogie said:


> I'm curious how one is to go about finding the right photoperiod to avoid algae. I have a 10g running with 2 x 26w spiral CF and 2 2 liters of DIY co2 with an internal mist reactor, but even with 8 hours a day lighting (4 on, 1 off, 4 on) I was/am having issues with green hair algae.


8 hours is fine, but 2 26w CF on a 10g are too bright. Too bright = more algae.
But I could be wrong cause I don't know what you tank looks like, maybe it does need such strong light. If lighting is not the issue and still having green hair... than try to do more water change. Green hair algae actually means you tank setup are pretty good, sometime add algae controller like shrimps and otto would do.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Knotty Bitz said:


> My 75 gallon planted tank has been set up for around 3 weeks. I have a layer of mineralized soil under my aquasoil. My lights produce 130 watts and I have been using fluorish excel for co2.
> 
> In the past week thread algae and brown algae have begun to take over my tank. What steps should I be taking to get rid of this? Do they pose any danger to my plants? If not should I just let the plants take their natural course and eventually out compete the algae.


3 weeks with mineralized soil + aquasoil...... this is very normall w threa algae and other stuff. Your tank is too new and don't reduce your timer than your plants would grow not fast enough to beat the algae. Adjust your water change untill it is under control, than still keep doing the water change untill they are gone. I some time do water change everyday(or more if I have to) the first 4 to 6 weeks.

Also, Amazonia I than it is almost always like that, Amazonia II is more manageable.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You need to change your light bulbs. Don't use more that a bulb with 22 watts. You will never win the algae battle with that much light. It's just too strong. You will be able to grow everything with 22 watts. Besides you could probably use less heat from weaker bulbs. I keep 2 10g tanks set up with these bulbs.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Would it be a good idea to add algae eaters like otos or amano shrimp?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Knotty Bitz said:


> Would it be a good idea to add algae eaters like otos or amano shrimp?


These will eat algae, but you need to fix the problem that is causing your algae. I feel sure it's your intense light. I have 2 tens and tried different wattages. The most that I've found work without creating algae is 22watt. I have pressurzied CO2 on all my tanks. It is consistent.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Im talking about a 75 gallon tank, I think you are thinking of the other person who was talking about his 10 gallon.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Knotty...I just looked back and you never answered about whether or not you have a heavily plantee tank yet or not. This is really relevant to addressing your problem. That together with other factors will enable you to end your algae issue but we gotta know what's what.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

It isnt heavily planted yet. It is moderately planted and I am just waiting for things to grow in. The algae has decreased though. I have increased the amount of excel and have done a water change every day.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, just bear in mind that the algae wouldn't be as persistent as it has been if the tank were heavily planted so long, of course, the lighting and available CO2 (and necessary ferts) were also available.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep your photoperiod at 7 hours, that's not too much. If you can cut the watts down 1/3rd for the first 4-6 weeks. Get more plants. Fast growing stems if you can. Stuff it full. Consistently remove as many leaves with algae you can (except the brown, that will go away). Some otos will help, particularly with the brown diatom. But otherwise algae-eaters are something that helps control algae once it's under control, they are not the solution. Get your CO2 set-up ASAP. Then be patient as the tank stabilizes, the plants hit their stride and all gets in balance. Over time increase the photoperiod to 8-9 hours and later on increase the watts again (though I am at 8 hours and 108w over my 72 gal and all grows very well). Then the algae will slowly seem to dissipate.


----------

